# COME CATALOG THE RATTAN TOWEL BASKET



## CrossingSabrina (May 1, 2020)

Me and a friend are wanting to help others catalog these items. Tips are not needed but if you decide to catalog both colors please bring something for the both of us. DM for dodocode.


----------



## Jetser_Halo (May 1, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Bellfont (May 1, 2020)

Definitely would like to catalog both


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 1, 2020)

CrossingSabrina said:


> Me and a friend are wanting to help others catalog these items. Tips are not needed but if you decide to catalog both colors please bring something for the both of us. DM for dodocode.


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## Antonio (May 1, 2020)

I'm interested aswell. c:


----------



## alias (May 1, 2020)

omg theyre so cute!!! what are you and your friend looking for?? would you like to catalogue some instruments? cutting board diy? flower watering?? bells?


----------



## CrossingSabrina (May 1, 2020)

Whatever you think is fair!


----------



## CrossingSabrina (May 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------

